# Ham Radio - THE basic electric formula P=IxE



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

P=Power 
I =Current
E= Voltage

So.. A simple example P=2x12
P=Power , answer is P=24 watts

You can shift the formula around with simple mathmatics..

I=P/E or E=P/I

This is one of the basic formulas to know for the ham radio test, it will help you answer questions if you can't memorize the answers to the whole question pool.

If anyone is interested, maybe we can have radiofish, Angie our fearless moderator, or several other hams out there add or start an additonal training thread..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

go to www.ac6v.com and they have ham radio training aids there. I guess now the ham radio licenses are non morse code. So if you can memorize the question pool and get a 70% or higher - you are a ham.... 

Or you could go out and get the newest versions of ham radio licenses....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

WHO'S WHO IN HAM RADIO _ The Old License Class Structure..

ADVANCED:
Leaps tall buildings in a single bound;
Is more powerful than a locomotive;
Is faster than a speeding bullet;
Walks on water, and gives policy to GOD. 

GENERAL:
Leaps short buildings in a single bound;
Is more powerful than a switch engine;
Is just as fast as a speeding bullet;
Walks on water if the sea is calm;
Talks with GOD. 

CONDITIONAL:
Leaps short buildings with a running jump
AND favorable winds...
Is almost as powerful as a switch engine;
Is faster than a speeding BB;
Walks on water in an indoor swimming pool;
Talks with GOD if special request is approved. 

TECHNICIAN (Old):
Barely clears a quonset hut;
Looses tug-of-war with a locomotive;
Can fire a speeding bullet;
Swims well;
Is occasionally addressed by GOD. 
TECH-PLUS:
Runs into buildings;
Recognizes locomotive two out of three times;
Is not issued ammunition;
Can stay afloat with a life preserver;
Talks to walls. 

NOVICE:
Makes high marks on the wall when trying
to leap small buildings;
Is run over by locomotive;
Can sometimes handle a gun without inflicting self-injury;
Talks to animals. 

TECH:
Falls over doorsteps when entering buildings;
Says, "Look at the choo-choo";
Wets himself with a water pistol;
Plays in mud puddles;
Mumbles to himself. 


AMATEUR EXTRA:
Lifts buildings and walks under them;
Kicks locomotives off the track;
Catches speeding bullets in their teeth AND EATS THEM;
Freezes water with a single glance;
THEY ARE GOD! 

Author Unknown; But rumor has it, that he has been demoted to 11 meters and is now a CBer, he can occasionally be heard Eastbound and Down! 

In addition...
NO CODE EXTRA:
Flaunts honorary degree in "Tall Building Jumping";
Exhibits powerful ulterior "Loco Motives";
Attempts to avoid speeding bullets;
Is able to "Pass Water", usually without difficulty
Denys the existance of GOD; Cohort of CBers


Temporary Operating Suffixes
General - /AG 
Advanced - /AA 
Extra - /AE 
No Code Extra - /AH


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, I mumble to myself, that should give you a clue to my license!

Hoping this next month to jump to General, finally have the XYL getting her tech. finally this spring as well.

Hope to catch you on the air some time in spring.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish - that's neat about those classifications...

Makes my Advanced Class look extra good.

Angie


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I've known all along that fish suffers from the malidy of "Its hard to be humble"

lol


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Jim-mi, it's hard to be humble when you are a U.S. Marine with a handful of degrees, plus a very high IQ!!!!! I just love book learning!!!










Yup, I have an Advanced Class license myself Angie. We are "grandfathered" forever with our class of license.... That is why I have a 2X2 call sign with a K prefix - that denotes an Advanced Class license. No stinking vanity callsign here!!!!!! de KK6ZY *.-.-.*


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish, I keep my WB8RME since its recognized as an old style test type of license. Shows I did it the hard way. (with morse code).

All this Ham talk is starting to make me want to at least start listening again. I think I have a handheld 2m rig that needs charging in the kitchen...

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I let my original license expire - I was 1st licensed as WD8KXG back in Deepest, Darkerst, Detroit testing at the F.C.C. office.

The VHF/ UHF frequencies up here are busy tonight.


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

Wish I had learned code, I may still. Actually probably will now that the pressure is off. Testing just fries me, if I am in a hurry - such as upgrading a license! So I will probably learn it, too many times when it comes in handy.

Yep it's time for everyone to get the coax dusted off and get the radios warmed up, especially for the winter months! Hard to garden with a 2m scratchie talkie in your hand, and we wont get into how dangerous it is with a roto tiller.

Angie - get it charged up, time now to get used to the New Year's Resolution of getting back into ham radio! As well as all the rest of you out there.

At least my wife said we're getting a tower rather than fighting stuff on the top of the house.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

They don't even have Tech Plus anymore! Hmpf! I upgraded but kept my old callsign anyway.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............I just renewed my Advanced license for another ten years , hopefully I'll be around to renew atleast one more time , lol . fordy


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Fordy - you should be around for a couple more sunspot cycles at least!!!!! That is why I am keeping my Advanced Class license, since we are an endangered species now... They just don't issue 'em anymore!!! 

Darned incentive licensing..


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Received a letter from state representative yesterday concerning broadband power line service. He says he is a co-sponsor of the 'Emergency Amateur Radio Interference Protection Act of 2007'.

Aparently the FCC is giving out ham "mailing lists" . 

Anyone familliar with this proposed legislation? Having the term Emergency in the legislation title would suggest that interference would only cease during an emergency.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WayneR said:


> Received a letter from state representative yesterday concerning broadband power line service. He says he is a co-sponsor of the 'Emergency Amateur Radio Interference Protection Act of 2007'.
> 
> Aparently the FCC is giving out ham "mailing lists" .
> 
> Anyone familliar with this proposed legislation? Having the term Emergency in the legislation title would suggest that interference would only cease during an emergency.


The entire FCC database is online and can be downloaded by anyone. Public data in the public domain.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

radiofish said:


> Fordy - you should be around for a couple more sunspot cycles at least!!!!! That is why I am keeping my Advanced Class license, since we are an endangered species now... They just don't issue 'em anymore!!!
> 
> Darned incentive licensing..


..........I let my general class expire while I was in school then went over too Dallas(1980) and went from novice too Advanced in one day, but it took all day long . , thanks , fordy


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Gary. Preferred a short version, not what they have on the site.

Last time on the site got the offical account number and did renewal.

Could always check QRZ or ARRL


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

I also enjoyed the license definitions. I still get pretty tickled with my Amateur Extra license, even though the code was a slow 5 words per minute. I get pretty humbled talking to the sweet little old ladies at the Thursday morning HAM radio group coffee when they talk about the days when they had to do 13 words per minute. 5 words per minute was plenty for me. DH is still up to doing 13 WPM. Not me. I need to go back and study and practice some more.

Of course, I couldn't bring myself to roll my call sign to an Extra call sign. When the lady with all the chickens has KE7CKN, how can you beat that? And they just gave it to me without having to ask for it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janet - that's a great call sign for you.

And 13 wpm is something else (or was). I practiced up to 15 wpm, and if I'd use it seems as if I'd be pretty good. 

Of course, my Dad did Extra at 20 wpm when it first came out and was club custodian here in Huntsville for years.

Angie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive been wanting to get a license so I can call for help if needed and to be able to talk to my wife without a cell phone. Ive played around with the practice tests and have passed the "tech" a few times just with the little knowledge Ive gotten from reading a little on the net, and from having lived over half a century LOL

I dont want to spend a huge amount on a radio, but I'd also like something better than a small HT so I could use it in the truck and inside also. And since it would be useless to just have one for my purposes, I'll probaby want a matching pair.

I have the big advantage of living within "line of sight" of a repeater thats 1500 ft up on a 2000 ft tower, so long distance even with a 5 watt would be possible even without a fancy antenna

The most confusing thing to me is all the different radios and features on tehm. Since I dont really kknow anything about them, I dont know what would be worth having

Guess I need to read more!! The hardest part will be getting my wife to get her license too LOL


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, not to go endorsing different brands here: 
but do you want a mono (single) band mobile rig for 2 meters, 222 MHz, 440 MHz FM or multi-mode FM/SSB/CW? Or a FM dual bander 144 MHz (2 meters)/ 440 MHz (70 CentiMeters) are usual combos? 
Do you want ham band only or wide band receiver coverage? 
How many memories do you want/ need? 
Have you looked at a map of the repeaters in your area? 
Have you looked at antenna design for a basic 3 element yagi antenna made from simple PVC booms and I even use dollar store measuring tapes cut up for elements (for fox hunting and so they wont break)? You can use brazing rods, and other unusal conductors. add some coax and an appropiate connector - gives at least 3 dB gain (3dB = doubling your output power). Add more elements and more gain.. Go to www.ac6v.com and look at antenna projects.

So back to radios. I believe in redundency here. For 2 meter mono band mobile 45 watts output FM rigs with wideband receive and modified transmit, I have Radioshack HTX-242. Two of them one for mobile and one mounted in the shack. 40 memories and easily modifed with a little knowledge. I have a Yaesu Ft-311RM - 222 MHz FM 25 watts 10 memories mobile rig. For 440 MHz I have a Yaesu FT-7400 30 watts output 40 memories mobile rig. These are older generation from what is now being sold to the hams. You can find them on Ebay, but buyer beware.. 

Dual-Band mobile rigs are a whole different story. If I could have any one - it would be the Yaesu FT-8100 which is no longer in production. It had a wide band receiver which covered the 222 MHz band/ no transmitting though. That is what I would look for in a dual bander, wide band receiver coverage and lots of memories/ hundreds of them. That and ease of using it as a remote link/ reverse dual banding. You can remote control devices on 222 MHz and above, such as repeater controlers, home devices, etc. The sky and your wallet are the limits. 

I also have small HT's with amplifers for 2 meters. Two watts input will get 25 watts output. I use my Radioshack HTX-200 mini HT and external microphone/ speaker with 200mW output on 2 internal AA battery/ 2 watts on external 12 VDC with a Radioshack HTA-20 on a CB slide mount (all no longer in production). That is how I interchange all of my radios between my vehicles/ house - CB slide mounts. 

I have Yaesu Dual Bander HT's (FT-727R) and Yaesu 222 MHz HT (FT-109) which use the same 12 VDC Ni-Cad battery packs (FNB-4). I also have a set of Icom HT's 2 meter (IC-2AT) and 222 MHz (IC-3AT) which use the same battery packs (BP-3). I have the mobile, wall wart, and desktop quick chargers for the different brand HTs. That and manuals for every piece of equipment here.... All have CTCSS/ PL tone boards installed.

You can find these items on Ebay - but buyer beware. Just make sure whatever radio you get has CTCSS/ sub audiable tone capabilities on at least transmit.That and any manuals (operators and service). 
DTMF tones are extras that are not necessary for getting on the air at first. 
Think about what kind of external antenna and what type of 50 ohm feedline you are going to use. For relatively short runs on 2 meters (144 MHz) RG-8 Mini Foam works ok, so does RG-58 in a pinch. Otherwise, go to RG-213 50 ohm coaxial cable at least for low losses in dB per 100 feet of line on VHF/ UHF frequencies. 

You measure your transmitter output with a wattmeter, add your feed line losses in dB (from a standard chart), and antenna design gain in dB from computer modeling or supplied by manufacturer usually. (25 watts transmitter output + minus 1.5 dB line loss + plus 3 dB antenna gain. Thats 25 +1.5 dB. Remember 3dB equals doubling your output power. so 1.5dB gain is the original [25watts original +12.5 gain = 37.5] 1.5 dB gain = 37.5 watts ERP. That gives you your theoritical station ERP (estimated radiated power) 

Is the antenna dB gain in comparison to a 1/4 wave vertical antenna in free space, or compared to a 1/2 wave dipole antenna in free space? It makes a BIG difference in making your calculations. Always try to use dB gain compared to a 1/2 wave dipole in free space as your reference antenna.......

I hope I did not overwhelm you, or fry any brain cells. Thus ends today's lecture on Ham Radio 101.....
de KK6ZY


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

LOL It was a bit overwhelming at 3:30 AM but I dont have too many brain cells to get fried so thats not a problem

Ill have to reread it tomorrow after some sleep and some coffee!

Thanks


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

RF.....say someone comes to you and says what would you recommend for a beginner (tech that will upgrade license later) that wants to talk the U.S. on the most active bands, but also have the ability to talk other Countries.
TX,Rx.
Ant. tuner.
Antenna. (I'm considering a loop ant. hung from trees.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish will answer 

but I do recommend getting a matchbox if you can... it makes up for a lot of precise antenna tuning when you need/want to use the same antenna for several bands.

Angie


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

My dh is general, KE5ROZ, and studying for extra. Have you all joined EchoLink online? He talked to Australia the other day.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bearfootfarm - that was a lot to write at midnight, here on the coast....

Shirley - The IRLP (?) is the internet linked node system in use here. My friend has a node locally, but I don't use that or Echolink. Using VHF locally to work through the internet to foreign lands does not seem like ham radio to me/ hey I do it old school.. I did hear Germany (DL2 call sign) connect to the node the other day... I can work Australia (VK land) or most of the Pacific area easily from here on the coast.

Angie - yes a tuner is a good idea for HF antenna systems working with 450 ohm impedence "ladder line" cut for the lowest freqency that one wants to work. It will cover the higher frequency bands. I try to go for a 3.5 Mhz (80 meters) or 1.8 MHz (160) meters for the lowest freuency, but I have built 7.0 MHz (40 meter) full wave loops. It will also work using coaxial cable for feed line to the antenna, but that will not give you the flexability of 300 ohm (TV twin lead - good for up to a couple of hundred watts) or 450 ohm feed lines (up to legal limit of 1.5 Kilowatts). One friend even uses "Zip Cord/ lamp cord" for a feed line. One can even use an end fed wire system. All require a matchbox/ impediance matching system.

A simple 1/2 wave lenght dipole [468/ freqency for lenght] fed with twin lead is an effective antenna also.

WWS - for a radio that will cover HF and VHF (2 meters) and UHF 440 MHz (multimode SSB, FM, CW), an Icom 706 MK II G is what my friend uses. But that is a golly gee whiz computerized radio going for around $600.00 or more depending on the options available with it. Antenna tuners are usually for HF use (MFJ-949 series will handle 200 watts thru it w/ 100 watts built in dummy load also). Tech class license has 10 meter privilages and I am not sure if they still have CW privilages on the lower bands (novice allocations), as in the old days.
For a dual bander 144 MHz (2 meters)/ 440 MHz FM, there are soooo many radios out there, it is hard to decide/ Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu, Alinco, and Standard all have many models out there. That would allow access to IRLP/ Echolink if you have a node locally amd permission to access it. Then you can connect to nodes around the world that way. You will need DTMF tones to do so....

VHF/ UHF antenna tuners are usually not used, but they are made by MFJ for 6 meters/ 2 Meters/ 222 MHz/ 440 MHz. It is easier to get the antenna resonant for those frequencies, due to smaller physical size needed.

Antennas - yes full wave lenght loop antennas 1005/ desired lowest frequency [1005/ 3.5 MHz ] = 287.1 feet in lenght for wire. Depending on the configuration and where you feed them at, they will have either horizontal or vertical polarization (each choice has it's own advantages and disadvantages). 
They are easy to build for VHF and UHF as multi element "quads", Quagi - driven element and reflector are quads, and the directors are yagi type elements. Easy to build and use. Get an older copy if possible, of the ARRL Antenna Handbook, or even the ARRL The Radio Amateur Handbook. I find these at used book stores, ham fests, or even on Ebay.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

radiofish said:


> WWS - for a radio that will cover HF and VHF (2 meters) and UHF 440 MHz (multimode SSB, FM, CW), an Icom 706 MK II G is what my friend uses. But that is a golly gee whiz computerized radio going for around $600.00 or more depending on the options available with it. Antenna tuners are usually for HF use (MFJ-949 series will handle 200 watts thru it w/ 100 watts built in dummy load also). Tech class license has 10 meter privilages and I am not sure if they still have CW privilages on the lower bands (novice allocations), as in the old days.
> For a dual bander 144 MHz (2 meters)/ 440 MHz FM, there are soooo many radios out there, it is hard to decide/ Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu, Alinco, and Standard all have many models out there. That would allow access to IRLP/ Echolink if you have a node locally amd permission to access it. Then you can connect to nodes around the world that way. You will need DTMF tones to do so....
> 
> VHF/ UHF antenna tuners are usually not used, but they are made by MFJ for 6 meters/ 2 Meters/ 222 MHz/ 440 MHz. It is easier to get the antenna resonant for those frequencies, due to smaller physical size needed.
> ...


Thanks RF. I have another question that I can't find an answer to. 

Is SSB found on some older CB's the same as SSB that if referred to in Ham radio? I have an old Cobra 2000 GTL that has this. I believe the RF is fried or the TX power meter in it is, and wanted to have it repaired to start my Shack.

For anyone following this thread and is interested in learning more about Ham Radio, I would highly recommend going to your library and checking out 2 books...
"Now Your Talking" and the "Amateur Radio Encyclopedia" . I checked these out yesterday and they both are excellent resources.

"Now Your Talking" explains everything and is easy to understand, even has example test questions and study helps. Some of the things are outdated because of FCC changes, but it is a very good read.

I have the bug again just as I did as a kid with CB's when they were the rage in the 70's. This time I will have better and more choices to experiment with.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Is SSB found on some older CB's the same as SSB that if referred to in Ham radio?


SSB is a modulation method so yes SSb is the same on CB as it is on ham radio. That said, it doesnt mean you can talk to each other since there are different frequencies used.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

WWS - Gary is correct. Single Side Band (with supressed carrier) using either Upper Sideband or Lower Sideband is the same modulation method as used in CB on 27 MHz. Or course they are different frequency allocations. By the way, the 27 MHz (11 meters) CB band, was a amateur "ham" radio band way back in the 1950's.

Look on ebay for a Heathkit HM-102 wattmeter/ SWR (standing Wave Ratio) meter or something comparable. Costs around $25.00 or so and good from 1.8 MHz to 30 MHz/ the Heathkit HM-2102 is the VHF version which covers 50 MHz to 222 MHz or so... Those are what I use on a regular basis here, that is why I recommend them! That way you can see if you are putting out power from the radio. Of course transmit while connected to an antenna (50 ohms impedience) or a "dummy load" - so you do not fry the finals in your radio!!!!


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, this is great, nice to see some people going during the winter months, it's a great time to study and quick get your ham license.

As a new technician class, I just have the VHF/UHF. Working my way up to general hopefully next month, and the wife is working on her tech now.
After having so many cel phone failures in our area, if something bad happened we would still have ham radio as a backup, the other nice thing is we have 3 repeaters in our area so we can always stay in touch even on 2meters.

Eventually she will probably get her general but I am happy she is going for the tech class now.

Anyway - good luck everyone on your studies and for those of you who have your tickets, have fun on the air.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

> http://www.thespoof.com/news/spoof.cfm?headline=s2i27746#this
> 
> Washington (IPP) - The Supreme Court ruled 5 to 4 today that Ohm's law is unconstitutional.
> 
> ...


  
--sgl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sgl - - -


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

When will folks realize, that one can not change the laws of physics!!!! So will I have to get rid of all of my several VOMs (Volt Ohm Meter)?? Plus will I have to get a new oscilloscope too????


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I just checked and there is a book called "Ham Radio for Dummies". Would that be a good place to start learning or is the book even worth reading?

Thanks for the discussion. Now if I could just figure out how that formula relates to the one I learned years ago----Volts X Amps = Watts; Watts Ã· Amps = Volts; Watts Ã· Volts = Amps------


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

While the book is good to read you need to make sure any book your using is going to cover the current set of test questions. 

Goto http://www.hello-radio.org/doityourself.html for info on becoming a ham.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I just checked and there is a book called "Ham Radio for Dummies". Would that be a good place to start learning or is the book even worth reading?


I'm not a ham, but I've been thinking of getting involved. The site below has user-created ratings for a lot of ham equipment, which I find useful, though I can't vouch for their accuracy, and their may well be better places on the net with such info. 

The book you mention is highly rated. Click on the link to read more detail what users think to see if it fits what you're looking for.


> http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/4174?ehamsid=6eeff62c690869854ac45144a5a4e122
> 
> Reviews Summary for Ham Radio for Dummies, by Ward Silver
> Reviews: 13 Average rating: 5.0/5


You migh also be interested in the following review categories:
for Ham Radio education & exam prep materials 

for Books/Manuals/Videos /PodCasts on ham radio 

for a list of all the review categories 

--sgl


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks folks. Think I'll ask for an Inter-Library Loan as well as look at the sites mentioned. 

The recent ice storm left my about 25% of my locale without electricity. I have plenty of propane equipment so was only inconvenienced a little. I never lost telephone service although neighbors on both sides of me did. Glad I stuck with AT&T rather than switching to another company. Their cable, phone, and Internet were all out. 

Since I use Internet for so much information and communication I sure see where the Ham systems would be worth the investment. Of course I will be replacing an inverter that ceased to function so that I shouldn't even loose Internet next go around.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.arrl.org/catalog/lm/

about 30 years ago these types of book are how I got my licenses....
I might have to look at the Extra books, but I rather like having a license that cannot be achieved any longer...

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Just a reminder for those who have their amateur radio licenses and HF privilages - New Year's Eve is "Straight Key Night." That is when hams fire up their older equipment and operate using CW/ morse code using a straight key to send with.

I'll be on 40 meters somewhere around 7.040 MHz or on 80 meters around 3.540 MHz running my Heathkit HW-16 or HW-8 (QRP) CW only rigs pounding brass, on tomorrow night. Maybe I'll work someone on the air, from here on the forum if they can get on the air using morse code/ CW (continious wave or A1A emission type).

73's & CUL de KK6ZY


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

Radiofish - thanks for the reminder , maybe I can catch you next New Years.
Still got to make the jump to General - hopefully March I will have my ticket then.

73
highplains


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Bumping for learning purposes


----------

